# Distance?



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I have been a member for sometime now and post occasionally. I have been reading all the post about the different types of casting styles. Most of them don't suit me because of my age and some physical problems. After reading everything and watching the videos I kind of put together a style that works for me that is for accuracy more than distance. I guess it's a combination of the Hateras and off the ground cast. Today I finally got the chance to measure how far I'm casting. I hit 450 feet twice and my longest cast was 452 feet. I am using a 12 ft. OM Heavy with an SHA40 with 20 lb. test Momoi and 40 lb. test shock leader. I got this distance with a 4oz. sinker. My question is: Is this a good distance for this setup or can I tweak a little more out of it at 61 years of age?

Thanks

Jimmy:fishing:


----------



## DERFM (Jun 19, 2004)

450 feet is a good distance 
most places that you really need distance 125 yards will suffice , so a little more is good


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Dolphinpier said:


> My question is: Is this a good distance for this setup or can I tweak a little more out of it at 61 years of age?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jimmy:fishing:


Yes and yes.

450 feet is a good cast for a 30 year old with the equipment you described.

Can you tweak it?? Absolutely. I've watched guys (and gals) of all ages increase their casting range by learning and applying solid casting fundamentals.

Tommy


----------



## beachman (Apr 27, 2007)

100% have to agree with Tommy. Example was seeing Tommy's new U tube video about casting today. Repeated viewing gave me an insight to changing my set-up. Went out to the field and hit Just over measured 370' pb.
May not sound like much to many of you but to me it was a "WOW".
Oh by the way I'm past 80 years of age. 

Thanks Tommy


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

beachman said:


> 100% have to agree with Tommy. Example was seeing Tommy's new U tube video about casting today. Repeated viewing gave me an insight to changing my set-up. Went out to the field and hit Just over measured 370' pb.
> May not sound like much to many of you but to me it was a "WOW".
> Oh by the way I'm past 80 years of age.
> 
> Thanks Tommy



Beachman,

You are most welcome. Reading your post made my day and is THE reason I put that video clip together and posted it publicly. 

Good luck and keep on casting



Tommy


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

beachman said:


> 100% have to agree with Tommy. Example was seeing Tommy's new U tube video about casting today. Repeated viewing gave me an insight to changing my set-up. Went out to the field and hit Just over measured 370' pb.
> May not sound like much to many of you but to me it was a "WOW".
> Oh by the way I'm past 80 years of age.
> 
> Thanks Tommy


Don't let Beachman fool you...He has the smoothest cast delivery of anyone I've ever watched, both on the field and at the beach.

He also carries iodine and Band-Aids...


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I hope I make it to 80 and can still pickup a rod. That is truly being old school. Keep on chunking it give us all something to shot for.

Jimmy


----------



## Tippet (Jul 3, 2007)

Personally I'll be happy as a clam at high tide when I can cast 100yds into the surf. That'll get me out past the breakers and into the leopard sharks.


----------



## toejam (Jan 28, 2005)

Dolphinpier said:


> I have been a member for sometime now and post occasionally. I have been reading all the post about the different types of casting styles. Most of them don't suit me because of my age and some physical problems. After reading everything and watching the videos I kind of put together a style that works for me that is for accuracy more than distance. I guess it's a combination of the Hateras and off the ground cast. Today I finally got the chance to measure how far I'm casting. I hit 450 feet twice and my longest cast was 452 feet. I am using a 12 ft. OM Heavy with an SHA40 with 20 lb. test Momoi and 40 lb. test shock leader. I got this distance with a 4oz. sinker. My question is: Is this a good distance for this setup or can I tweak a little more out of it at 61 years of age?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jimmy:fishing:


Yes that is good distance for a old gezzer of 61; jk, i ain;t far behind,,,besides the advice you already recieved you could get a little more distance with your equipment by inceaseing your lead weight up to 5 or 6 oz so as to load the rod better,,,, the OM Heavy doesn't load up to good with 4 oz,, even the OM lite likes 5 or 6 over 4,,, you may also switch to 17 lb test line,, smaller line = more distance


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

Thanks for all the suggestions. Just got back from a stay at the beach. I just finished changing the line to Momoi 16 lb. test. And I changed my shock leader. Using a 5 oz. sinker at the beach with the new line I did notice a difference. The first couple of times I cast, I went to stop the spool from turning before the sinker had hit the water. It became obvious that I was getting a few more yards out of it. It makes an old man feel good knowing he can chunck one further today than he could when he was 20 years old. Even though I know the equipment is just a little better today. 

Jimmy


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

Dolphinpier, I think 450 feet is good distance. That is my benchmark when I'm casting up and down the beach dialing in my 525's. I'm casting 5 ounces with one of my 3-6 oz. rated rods.

At times the passers-by look at me kind of strange when I throw it north or south rather than east. I tease 'em - tell 'em that ever since I turned 60 a few years back, my eyesight is not what it used to be.

Good advice from TJ - a man I'm proud to call a fishing buddy. I, too, am a fan of Tommy Farmer's videos and his efforts to assist us all in enhancing the sport of surf fishing.


----------



## Don B (Jul 28, 2001)

"OM Heavy with an SHA40 with 20 lb. test Momoi and 40 lb."

Well, I do not know anything about the OM Heavy. It may be suited to a SHA40, but I doubt that a SHV40 works best with 20 lb line. I use 40# mono with my SHV 40s and 50s and it seems like a good match.

You may want to consider either a SHV 20 or SHV 30.

Don


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

I also have an SHA 30 with 16 lb. test it works great also. But, I get the best distance out of the 40 and it is very comfortable for my big hands.

Jimmy


----------



## lunartic (Jul 16, 2006)

Dolphinpier,

Echoing Don B, you will find that your sh40 is running pretty fast with 20 lb line that might be restraining you some on the speed of your cast and the intensity of the final hit.

I too have pretty big hands and like to use the SH50's (magged).

You might want to try upping your line diamater a bit, say to 25 or 30, and seeing how that affects your distance


----------



## Dolphinpier (Aug 15, 2006)

lunartic said:


> Dolphinpier,
> 
> Echoing Don B, you will find that your sh40 is running pretty fast with 20 lb line that might be restraining you some on the speed of your cast and the intensity of the final hit.
> 
> ...


Headed out again in a couple of weeks. I'll try to compare the different sizes this weekend while I'm at home and see how the different sizes work.

Thanks, Jimmy


----------

